# 1993 Big Jon Lowe Conversion New Pics Added



## alaskanhawg (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello everyone. I am starting a project and would love for input and Ideas. I got this boat from my grandfather; he was the only owner of this boat. He took great care of it but he is too old so he gave it to me. The engine is completley rebuilt and only has about 12 hours on it. Runs great. He had a deck and it had to go because the wood was starting to rot. I have ordered 72 Feet of Aluminum angle from Metalsdepot.com and it should be here monday or tuesday. I started sanding and painting the boat. I only have one side done. I am trying to get the wiring together but I am new at this and I am going off what i read on here and other message boards. This is the first one that i have joined. I love this site and would love to show off what i am doing here and maybe get some ideas. I will post some pics and you can let me know what you think and give hints/tips if you can. Thanks


----------



## alaskanhawg (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok so I got most of the framing done today. I still need to build the second battery mount for the trolling motor battery. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Kier (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks like it should be sturdy


----------



## alaskanhawg (Feb 3, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340699#p340699 said:


> Kier » 03 Feb 2014, 22:22[/url]"]Looks like it should be sturdy



It is, the aluminum angle is 1 1/2 X 1 1/2 X 1/8. The boat will move before the bracing does.


----------



## RStewart (Feb 3, 2014)

I like it. Layout looks good.


----------



## alaskanhawg (Feb 3, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340703#p340703 said:


> RStewart » 03 Feb 2014, 22:51[/url]"]I like it. Layout looks good.



Thanks


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 4, 2014)

Dude, that is a sweet boat!!! What is the size of that beast?


----------



## alaskanhawg (Feb 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340736#p340736 said:


> Ictalurus » 04 Feb 2014, 11:04[/url]"]Dude, that is a sweet boat!!! What is the size of that beast?



16 Foot. I got bought the second battery and built the bracket to hold it last night. I also bought all new camo seats (3) and a casting seat for the deck (Also Camo). The carpet came in today and I still need to buy the PT Wood for the deck and the floor. I don't think it will be too much weight being the fact that I am using aluminum for the bracing. I will be getting the new trolling motor and fish finder in the next couple weeks. Still a lot of work to do but I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340921#p340921 said:


> alaskanhawg » 27 minutes ago[/url]"]I still need to buy the PT Wood for the deck and the floor.



Stay away from the PT wood, there are corrosion issues w/ aluminum. You can use regular exterior ply, use Spar Urethane to seal, three coats on it all (six on edges), and it should last just fine.


----------



## alaskanhawg (Feb 6, 2014)

Going out of town for the weekend so I will not have an update until next week.


----------



## alaskanhawg (Feb 18, 2014)

I am almost complete with the build. I still have to replace the running board and fix the bow roller and she is ready to go. See Pics below.


----------



## alaskanhawg (Feb 20, 2014)

I can't wait to get this beast in the river!


----------



## Fatkid1980 (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks really good!!


----------



## alaskanhawg (Feb 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342339#p342339 said:


> Fatkid1980 » 20 Feb 2014, 16:21[/url]"]Looks really good!!



Thanks


----------



## alaskanhawg (Feb 25, 2014)

Here is a link to all the pictures I took. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151793952528546.1073741827.718898545&type=1&l=b23f1cb109


----------



## bamabill (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm new here, but so glad I found this site. Just bought a Lowe 1648MV just like yours, 45 merc classic fifty. I want to floor and deck it similar to yours. Will be getting the angle tomorrow. Now that you've used yours for few months what do you like/dislike? What changes would you make in design and construction? Can't wait to post a few pics of my own if I get a new phone. Mine got oil soaked and doesn't photograph very well. To other readers keep up the good work and keep those ideas and pics coming in!


----------

